# Forrest Griffin vs. Anderson Silva (not Thiago Silva) targeted for UFC 101



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> Forrest Griffin vs. Anderson Silva (not Thiago Silva) targeted for UFC 101 by John Morgan and Dann Stupp on Apr 28, 2009 at 12:20 pm ET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From:
http://mmajunkie.com/news/14713/for...lva-not-thiago-silva-targeted-for-ufc-101.mma

Wow this is big- I never even considered a fight between these 2.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Now this will be awesome cause i will be attending this event hahaha i love this..


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

Holy shit this IS TRUE! What a match!


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

wicked. i'd like to see this one.

It'd be a block buster, it will set up Silva (if he wins) for a LHW strap shot (if Machida is defeated), FG would push the action and we'd be sure to have fire works... and all in all, this kinda reminds me of a K-1 super fight. I hope it happens, hope it stays standing, and only wish it could be 5 rounds.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Incredible. The match-makers do it again. I'm so pumped.


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

the front of my underwear just got drops of *sticky* :thumb03:


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

This is pretty nuts. I have to pick Anderson on this but if Forrest can pull off the upset it would be huge.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Either match-up will be great.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

6toes said:


> This is pretty nuts. I have to pick Anderson on this but if Forrest can pull off the upset it would be huge.


If Forrest can pull out a win in this, I will declare him my favorite fighter.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really hate this fight, Griffen is not as aggressive as he once was and considering the lack of aggression in Silva's last fight this seems like it could be a snoozer to me.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I really hate this fight, Griffen is not as aggressive as he once was and considering the lack of aggression in Silva's last fight this seems like it could be a snoozer to me.


I hope not 



D.P. said:


> If Forrest can pull out a win in this, I will declare him my favorite fighter.


I don't see it happening but it would be cool. I wonder what that would do for Forrest's standings in the LHW division.


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

6toes said:


> I don't see it happening but it would be cool. I wonder what that would do for Forrest's standings in the LHW division.


I don't think it would do much to his LHW rankings. It would defenitly move him up in the P4P rankings and would really hurt Silva's P4P rankings. I just think at the rank Forrest is at a win wouldn't move him and a loss might bump him only a couple of spots.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

Hell yea i even like this better than Silva vs GSP.raise01:


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I really hate this fight, Griffen is not as aggressive as he once was and considering the lack of aggression in Silva's last fight this seems like it could be a snoozer to me.


exactly what i was thinking.

yes these are two big names and might sell PPVs, but this match has potential to be a snoozer

silva only has 4 fights left... why not put in the ring with more aggressive fighters who aren't afraid to engage, and force silva to actually fight. the LHW pool is deep and there are more fitting LHW opponents out there that silva can face


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn, this is a fight that I want to see! I hope this gets inked.

What would be the reach difference between these guys?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I would have to somewhat agree with Toxic but I'm still pumped for this fight non the less.

Lets GO GRIFFIN!!

:thumb02:


----------



## Kimura_Korey (Apr 28, 2009)

J.P. said:


> Damn, this is a fight that I want to see! I hope this gets inked.
> 
> What would be the reach difference between these guys?


Anderson Silva's Reach is at 77.5 inches and 
Forrest Griffin's Reach is at 77 inches so not much difference.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

This would be a very exciting fight to watch. I think Silva would win even with going up a weight class.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

holy ******* ass. fores can actually pull it off! make silva vs shogun dan .!
WAR FOREST!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

You know what, I'm actually going to pick the underdog in this fight. I think Forrest Griffin can win a decision here if he can keep it on the ground. He has a very good ground game and is a large light heavyweight. I think he can avoid being submitted and control Silva on the ground. Standing, I suggest he just uses leg kicks and keeps his distance. This fight might not be the most exciting, but it will be to me just because seeing Forrest win would make me really happy.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

i can see forest goin for a takedown and decisioning silva for 3 rounds


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I really hate this fight, Griffen is not as aggressive as he once was and considering the lack of aggression in Silva's last fight this seems like it could be a snoozer to me.


Griffin (sp?) isn't quite as aggressive as early in his career because he is a lot smarter. He still goes forward all the time. I wouldn't expect this to be boring.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow this is going to be a magnificent fight I never considered this fight like many others but DAMN. When i think about it Forrest is pretty much built to give Anderson so trouble. I don't know if Anderson has ever encountered anyone close to his sides besides Franklin. Forrest is a huge dude and will match Anderson in nearly everything length and height wise anyways.

I think Silva will be able to get the KO more than likely but as allways ive gotten pull for my main man Griffin. Even if he loses it adds another top name to his list and more experience under his belt. 

WAR GRIFFIN!!!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Forrest talks about fighting Silva*


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kimura_Korey said:


> Anderson Silva's Reach is at 77.5 inches and
> Forrest Griffin's Reach is at 77 inches so not much difference.



Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Xerxes said:


>


that video was made in 2008 lol


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah lol. It's on the first page of cagepotato.com, I figured I'd post it here.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I really hate this fight, Griffen is not as aggressive as he once was and considering the lack of aggression in Silva's last fight this seems like it could be a snoozer to me.


Really?? I don't know if I have ever seen Forrest in a "snoozer". I think that is the exact reason the match makers are giving Silva this fight... they know Anderson wont be able to dance around the whole time cuz Forrest is gunna be warring on that ass!r


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Holy cow, this just came out of nowhere..interesting match!!! Tough one for Griffin to come back to though, innit??


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Forrest really has only been beaten when he's been taken down. Tito, Jardine and Evans all had him on the ground to beat him and he was beating them all standing. I think he'd give Silva a good run for his money, he has a definite height advantage.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Has Griffin fought such a striker as Silva before? Think not does me.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Great! Now the MW division is going to get backed up even more and more guy's will get screwed out of a title shot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A1yola06 said:


> Really?? I don't know if I have ever seen Forrest in a "snoozer". I think that is the exact reason the match makers are giving Silva this fight... they know Anderson wont be able to dance around the whole time cuz Forrest is gunna be warring on that ass!r


The same could have been said of Silva not that long ago, the fact is Forrest is a much better fighter than he used to be but he has lost lot of the aggression along the way he is a much smarter calculated fighter who is not gonna get wreckless. I see this being a couple boring rounds till the crowd gets really upset then I see Forrest going back to his old ways breifly to appease the fans before getting knocked out for his trouble in the 3rd.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Charles Lee Ray said:


> Great! Now the MW division is going to get backed up even more and more guy's will get screwed out of a title shot.


Who the heck deserves a title shot in the MW division? Silva is sitting at the top without a real challenger, I think it's smart for his legacy to look for more of a challenge in the 205's because the division is stacked.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

<M>MA said:


> Who the heck deserves a title shot in the MW division? Silva is sitting at the top without a real challenger, I think it's smart for his legacy to look for more of a challenge in the 205's because the division is stacked.



Damian Maia and Yushin Okami (should he beat Dan Miller) are both deserving of title shots. If Michael Bisping beats Dan Henderson he would also be deserving of a title shot.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Forrest might be able to bully Silva to the ground and win a decision.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Forrest is an aggressive, average striker with mediocre take downs and good ground control. Griffin is one of my favorite fighters but his style is the style that Anderson destroys easily. Styles make fights and this isn't a good one for Griffin.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Maia and Okami don't have me convinced as far as earning a title shot goes. Maybe if they fought eachother which gives Silva plenty of time to defend his title if need be. Bisping maybe, I just don't see him getting by Hendo.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I just realized that this is a three round fight. Forrest has a chance of picking up a decision win here. I'm still curious on how Forrest's chin is, since he got knocked down in the Rampage, Jardine and Evans fight.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh I promise Forrest and Randy have watched Anderson's recent fights a lot and have a plan in mind. Forrest will come in shape and with a solid game plan. Randy's camp is great about fight selection. They had the Shogun solution (which turned out to be Shogun) and I think they'll exploit Anderson's unwillingess to be the aggressor and attempt to decision him. I will put Griffin's heart on the top shelf with Franklin and Leben, but Anderson has the tools to put his head up there with Franklin and Leben


----------



## faustus34 (Jul 17, 2007)

I would love to be all excited for this one but I am not at all. I think given Silva's recent performances, it is better to have low expectations. A year ago I would have said that Anderson would pick apart Griffin and make him look stupid, but now I don't know. I think we could be in for a lot of shadow boxing and long range air kicks LOL 

I hope for the UFC's sake it is better in the Octagon than it looks on paper.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

<M>MA said:


> Maia and Okami don't have me convinced as far as earning a title shot goes. Maybe if they fought eachother which gives Silva plenty of time to defend his title if need be. Bisping maybe, I just don't see him getting by Hendo.



They have done just as much if not more than guy's like Leites, Cote, Marquardt and Lutter who all got title shots. Maia is 5-0 and Okami will be 8-1 (if he beats Miller).


----------



## Full Nelson (Apr 12, 2009)

In the report, Dana also mentions that he's trying to sign a middleweight that would blow fans away..

Wonder who he is referring to?

Mousasi, Manhoef, Belfort, Lawler??? (not sure of their fight contracts at the moment though - Just tossing some names around)


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

it will be either vitor or cung le


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

^ This. I'm betting on Cung Le though


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

thats awsome, 101s gonna be a sick card


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This is a fight that had to happen. Forrest will bring the fight to Silva. And probably get knocked out in the process. Yikes!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

honestly forest has a very very good chance of winning a decision if he plays smart.
i cant wait for this fight


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

The fight will definitely be interesting to watch (maybe even better than possible Silva - St.Pierre), but Forrest will lose. Anderson's skills and potential seem far superior. Difference in size will play in Forrest's favor, but only if he knows how to utilize it against the guy like Anderson Silva. Rashad Evans was able to beat Forrest even though he is much smaller, Rampage was able to drop Forrest in the first round, Rua with bad endurance and health problems beat Forrest pretty badly. Forrest Griffin is beatable and Anderson Silva will beat him with his precise striking and get solid "W", three fights will remain


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

its an ok fight... im not stoked about it but its ok. im cant help getting the feeling thatthiago silva gets fcd over here. maybe they put thiago against louiz cane or shogun ?


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

So many thoughts ran through my head when I saw this worried b/c I think Forrest has what it takes to maybe beat Anderson and Silva has not fought anybody as big as Forrest but if Silva can turn it on I dont know.But also excitment b/c of how good of a fight this could be.Where is this event would love to go.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

noooo, i wanted bisping to be the one who gets to beat silva 
ah man, but this will be one hell of a fight!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

bisping? he is fighting hendo...


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

YES YES YES!!!

This makes UFC 101 EPIC! Damm UFC 100 is definitly stacked UFC 101 is awsome and UFC 102 will be pretty good also, especially if Shogun/Jardine get's on that card.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

dontazo said:


> bisping? he is fighting hendo...


yeah but i ment like afterwards if he got a tittle shot


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> yeah but i ment like afterwards if he got a tittle shot


I wouldn't hold my breath on that I don't think Bisping will beat Hendo but eh, you never know.

As for the fight im really excited for UFC 101 now I don't think Anderson Silva will be able to put away Forrest the guy has the heart of a lion.

Should be interesting. IF Silva does beat Forrest I think he should leave his Middleweight belt behind and focus on LHW. If he doesn't then Silva vs GSP here we come.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Silva and Shogun woulda ruled. But Shogun would be abel to strike with Silva AND take him down at will and Dana doesnt want "the greatest fighter in the world" to lose. So he matched him up with Forrest thinking he can show that he is really the p4p best. 

But Dana is gonna shit his pants when Forrest uses his huge frame, reach, and overall stregnth to beat Silva in a close 3 round fight.

It will start off slow, but once they engage it will be fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Silva and Shogun woulda ruled. But Shogun would be abel to strike with Silva AND take him down at will and Dana doesnt want "the greatest fighter in the world" to lose. So he matched him up with Forrest thinking he can show that he is really the p4p best.
> 
> But Dana is gonna shit his pants when Forrest uses his huge frame, reach, and overall stregnth to beat Silva in a close 3 round fight.
> 
> It will start off slow, but once they engage it will be fun! :thumbsup:


Forrest is more popular and I'm sure can made Dana more money. Dana already have GSP to take the p4p mantel so I think you conspiracy theory is flawed.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Buckingham said:


> Forrest is more popular and I'm sure can made Dana more money. Dana already have GSP to take the p4p mantel so I think you conspiracy theory is flawed.


Its not a conspiracy theory. I just dont think Dana wants to make himself look stupid. He has been telling the world for 2 years that Anderson Silva is the best fighter in the world. Thats why I think he matched him up with someone he thinks is a good matchup for him, thats also a big name.

He doesnt NEED Anderson Silva to win. It just makes him look alot smarter if he does.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Its not a conspiracy theory. I just dont think Dana wants to make himself look stupid. He has been telling the world for 2 years that Anderson Silva is the best fighter in the world. Thats why I think he matched him up with someone he thinks is a good matchup for him, thats also a big name.
> 
> He doesnt NEED Anderson Silva to win. It just makes him look alot smarter if he does.


I think the matching was more like "Okay, you want better competition well here's Forrest".


----------



## alonzom (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm actually pretty excited about this fight because I have not lost faith in the spider.
A lot of people say that the only reason he's beating everyone at 185 is because of his size advantage and not his skills and we're gonna find out here for sure because he's fighting a much bigger opponent.
I think it's smart to put him in the octagon with Forrest. It will be a good test and will shut some mouths if he wins which I'm pretty confident he will but anything can happen cause Forrest is a smart fighter.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

They updated the fight on the UFC website:

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.FightCard&eid=2209


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

D.P. said:


> If Forrest can pull out a win in this, I will declare him my favorite fighter.



Win lose or draw he already is one of my favs cause I got started late watching UFC when Forrest was on TUF and who couldn't love what he did on those shows.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

forrest is a ******* warrior. one thing we know for sure that he will not quit ... hopefully


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is definitely a setup for him to challenge for the LHW. Man I'm stoked to see the Spider wants a fight against Fedor. On another forum thread that was my top pick next to GSP.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Fair play to Forrest, seem to remember thge UFC having a tough enough time fining someone willign to face Anderson at LHW previously and even Forrest giving interviews about how much of a killer Anderson is. 

Don't see how Forrest can win this one tbh. He might take it three rounds if he decides to fight smart and cautious, but i'd expect Anderson to still be controlling if thats the case. Or if he decides to push the action he'll get picked apart, and its not like he's got much power in them hands or enough on the ground to trouble Anderson.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

At first I was thinking a fight between Thiago Silva and Anderson would promise to be more entertaining than Anderson Griffin(Which I still believe)but I think Griffin is far more legitimate than Thiago. I think Griffin can definitely win this one, I don't think he's ever fought anyone like Anderson, so if it does happen it should be interesting.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> noooo, i wanted bisping to be the one who gets to beat silva


I want to see Anderson rearrange Bispings face too. Bisping won't get past Hendo though.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I will be rooting for Forrest. Last time they gave Forrest someone this high calibur it was Shogun and everyone was chipping in to buy Forrests tombstone. Forrest fights a lot smarter than he used to and I bet his game plan will involve more defense, a lot of clinch work, and some GnP. I think this fight will shadow Couture vs Sylvia a lot, keep Anderson against the cage or on the ground, control the clinch, limit the full length striking.

Forrest has been caught before, and if anyone can do it again it will be Silva, which is why Forrest will need to have his defense at the top of his game.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Man, that was FAST!!! I mean Anderson JUST fought, and he got another fight schedueled right away? Unusually quick decision from monseur Dana White *clap clap clap* 

I say this is gonna be exciting


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Why oh why do they keep putting my favorite fighters against each other?!? I like Anderson, but Forrest is in my top 5-10 fighters. I'm rooting for Forrest on this one, though Silva is not the matchup I would have liked for him. Forrest as the underdog again huh? I'm down with that.

I guess the UFC is seeing if Silva can draw a crowd if he is matched up against a heavy hitter (fan-wise) like Forrest.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

The Dude Abides said:


> I want to see Anderson rearrange Bispings face too. Bisping won't get past Hendo though.


I will get tickets and skip the PPV to be there for that.. but he wont get by hendo....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't wait for this fight. I am now more hyped for 101 based off of this one fight than for all of 100.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

*i Believe In You Forrest!!!! War Griffin!!!*


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

WAR ANDERSON! eer, WAR GRIFFIN! uhh, not sure who to go with on this one!!


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

joppp said:


> Man, that was FAST!!! I mean Anderson JUST fought, and he got another fight schedueled right away? Unusually quick decision from monseur Dana White *clap clap clap*
> 
> I say this is gonna be exciting


Silva didn't take any damage in his last fight anyway, so why not? Now people are excited about him again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is going to be a very interesting fight. Both are about the same height with the edge going to Forrest and both have serious range. Think it'll be a three round war. UNLESS "The Spider" goes for the kill. 

I really wonder if Wand is going to train with Forrest. If he does then he'll break the "Brazillian code" especially since A. Silva isn't training with Franklin against Wand.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Really looking forward to the match up but I just can't see anything but an Anderson win.
Silva will pick him apart if they trade, I don't think Forrest has enough power to KO Silva. Also Forrest's leg kicks will be checked and if he plays the aggressor and pushes the fight Anderson will catch him with counter strikes.
Also on the ground if Thales, Marquart & Hendo can't finish him / keep him there then I don't think Forrest can.

I like Forrest and won't count him out, I just can't get my head around how he's gonna take Silva out? If Forrest were to win how does everyone see him doing it? I see a few people have said via descision, but what does he have to do to gain it?


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

At first I was skeptical of this fight turning out good, but the more I think about it the more I realize that this will be a damned awesome match. Neither guy ever, ever backs down in a fight so I expect fireworks.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

This is now my officially most looked forward to fight ever. 
Really! I like Forrest. As a fighter, yes, but it really seems (I know, I don't even know him personally) like he's a genuinely nice and real guy that I would get along with, hanging out and joking around. I'm a really big fan. 
Anderson...what can I say, he's a machine. He is likely my favorite fighter _qua_ fighter. 

I am looking more forward to this fight than to all of UFC 100! 

Then Anderson talks about a fight with Fedor!! Spider walks around at 215, Fedor fights at 230....
http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-silvagriffin042909&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

I see Fedor mauling him, but man, would that be fun to watch!!


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=EventDetail.FightCard&eid=2210

Its officially on the ufc website now, cant wait for this. I think Silva main problem will be Forrest's size advantage, the guy is probably the biggest lhw in the division so im glad hes up against him. Anderson is very springy on his feet so i dont think leg kicks will be an issue. I personally see a tko for Silva, i think Forrest will come forward but Silva's precise striking will enable him top pick him apart and finish it in the second. Cant wait for this one


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

I hate this fight, Forrest is so overrated because of his snoozer gameplan win over Rampage, and that's his only top win besides an out of shape Shogun. Half the LHW division could beat Forrest easily (Rashad, Machida, Luiz Cane, Rampage rematch, Jardine, Vera .. all are better). He is nowhere near Silva's level, he'll either get raped or Silva will have pity on him like he's being having on all his opponents below his level lately and give us another snorefest. With only 4 fights left on Silva's contract, they need to put him up against elite contenders like GSP, Rampage/Rashad, Maia etc. who actually have a good chance of beating him and will force him to bring his A game again, not wasting him on the likes of Cote, Leites and Forrest.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> I hate this fight, Forrest is so overrated because of his snoozer gameplan win over Rampage, and that's his only top win besides an out of shape Shogun. Half the LHW division could beat Forrest easily (Rashad, Machida, Luiz Cane, Rampage rematch, Jardine, Vera .. all are better). He is nowhere near Silva's level, he'll either get raped or Silva will have pity on him like he's being having on all his opponents below his level lately and give us another snorefest. With only 4 fights left on Silva's contract, they need to put him up against elite contenders like GSP, Rampage/Rashad, Maia etc. who actually have a good chance of beating him and will force him to bring his A game again, not wasting him on the likes of Cote, Leites and Forrest.


Imo your statement about Forrest is completely retarded. The Rampage fight was not a snorefest and Forrest simply outperformed his ass and I am so sick and tired of people making excuses for Shogun. Shogun and Forrest both got tired early because of the ridiculous pace they set and Forrest had the heart, desire, and skills to push through it and dominate the 2nd and 3rd rounds. Forrest dominated the standup against Rashad for 12 minutes before getting caught and I am confident he could beat Jardine and very confident he can beat Luiz Cain or Thiago Silva or almost anybody you named. Anyone that beats Shogun and Rampage back to back has serious skills no matter what you say...


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy shit the best underdog ever fighting arguably a top 3 p4p? HOLYSHIT. I think Forresst can win this >.< I HOPE HE DOES!


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

reminds me of rocky sort of lol .**** id love to see forrest take this raise01:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Imo your statement about Forrest is completely retarded. The Rampage fight was not a snorefest and Forrest simply outperformed his ass and I am so sick and tired of people making excuses for Shogun. Shogun and Forrest both got tired early because of the ridiculous pace they set and Forrest had the heart, desire, and skills to push through it and dominate the 2nd and 3rd rounds. Forrest dominated the standup against Rashad for 12 minutes before getting caught and I am confident he could beat Jardine and very confident he can beat Luiz Cain or Thiago Silva or almost anybody you named. Anyone that beats Shogun and Rampage back to back has serious skills no matter what you say...


IMO your nuthuggery of Forrest is completely retarded. A blind man could see that the Shogun that Forrest and Coleman fought was absolute shit, go and rewatch those fights. No professional fighter gasses like that in the first round, I don't care if you're running sprints the whole 5 mins. If it was the pace Forrest set, what exactly did Coleman do to make him gas like that? It was clear something was terribly off. Even Shogun's 1st rounder win over an ageing Chuck doesn't prove his cardio is back, but it's probably better than his first two UFC fights. 

Forrest is a very good fighter, but he is not among the top 5 in the LHW division, let alone top 2-3, which is about the only level that deserves to face Anderson right now and pose any threat. His win over Rampage was unimpressive and was more a strategic coup by Greg Jackson based on Rampage's one-dimensional stand-up (no kicks or kick checks whatsoever) rather than extraordinary talent by Forrest. And he wasn't "dominating" the standup against Rashad at all, his strikes as always had very little power and did no damage and Rashad was doing fine as well until he knocked Forrest's ass flat.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> IMO your nuthuggery of Forrest is completely retarded. A blind man could see that the Shogun that Forrest and Coleman fought was absolute shit, go and rewatch those fights. No professional fighter gasses like that in the first round, I don't care if you're running sprints the whole 5 mins. If it was the pace Forrest set, what exactly did Coleman do to make him gas like that? It was clear something was terribly off. Even Shogun's 1st rounder win over an ageing Chuck doesn't prove his cardio is back, but it's probably better than his first two UFC fights.
> 
> Forrest is a very good fighter, but he is not among the top 5 in the LHW division, let alone top 2-3, which is about the only level that deserves to face Anderson right now and pose any threat. His win over Rampage was unimpressive and was more a strategic coup by Greg Jackson based on Rampage's one-dimensional stand-up (no kicks or kick checks whatsoever) rather than extraordinary talent by Forrest. And he wasn't "dominating" the standup against Rashad at all, his strikes as always had very little power and did no damage and Rashad was doing fine as well until he knocked Forrest's ass flat.


forrest is a good fighter , but i have to agree , i dont really see him top 3 , but i could see an arguement for top 5 ...maybe ..


i see it as :

1.evans (cause hes champ currently ) 

2.rampage 

3.machida 

4. hendo (when hes there , anyway ) 

5. griffen ( but shogun could arguably be here too , but forrest beat him so i put him ahead of shogun for now )

6.shogun 

7. thiago silva 

8. keith jardine 

9.wanderlei silva 

10 . franklin 

10 . vera


----------



## newfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Anyone questioning Forrest's ability within the LHW division doesn't get this fight. First, Forest is tough as nails, which means there's a good chance he can withstand Silva's strikes. Second, he's much bigger. We KNOW Forrest isn't as gifted as Silva -- that's precisely what makes this fight intriguing. Can a scrappy, bigger fighter take out Silva? It would be one thing if Forrest were a dramatically inferior fighter technically, but he's not -- he's solid in all areas of the game. 

Most importantly, we know Forrest will bring it. 

Second I heard this fight announced I thought it made complete sense. As a co-main event it's huge.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

newfish said:


> Anyone questioning Forrest's ability within the LHW division doesn't get this fight. First, Forest is tough as nails, which means there's a good chance he can withstand Silva's strikes. Second, he's much bigger. *We KNOW Forrest isn't as gifted as Silva -- that's precisely what makes this fight intriguing. Can a scrappy, bigger fighter take out Silva?* It would be one thing if Forrest were a dramatically inferior fighter technically, but he's not -- he's solid in all areas of the game.
> 
> Most importantly, we know Forrest will bring it.
> 
> Second I heard this fight announced I thought it made complete sense. As a co-main event it's huge.


I'll answer that question right now.. no. This question has been asked already with Irvin and Marquardt, they both crumbled. Can we have actual challenging fights now? Silva's got 4 fights left, the time for asking improbable questions is gone, he needs real fights. Forrest is just a bigger and slightly more evolved version of Leben. Also, he's not all THAT tough.. he has heart but his chin has crumbled badly against Jardine, Rashad and Horn. Silva has absolutely dismantled guys with far stronger chins, like Leben, Henderson and Franklin. If Silva turns the heat up, Forrest won't last a round. Forrest can bring it all he wants, he is not at Silva's level and Silva will either destroy him if he gets all aggressive, or scare him into another Cote fest. The only reason this match makes sense is because Forrest is such a fan favorite and this might excite the fans a bit.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

As I saidin another thread, I'm not really all that excited about Anderson making an extended foray into the light heavyweight division. I like to see champions defend their titles more than I like these so-called superfights. 

I believe there are plenty of guys left at middle for Anderson to fight. But maybe I'm in the minority.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> I'll answer that question right now.. no. This question has been asked already with Irvin and Marquardt, they both crumbled. Can we have actual challenging fights now? Silva's got 4 fights left, the time for asking improbable questions is gone, he needs real fights. Forrest is just a bigger and slightly more evolved version of Leben. Also, he's not all THAT tough.. he has heart but his chin has crumbled badly against Jardine, Rashad and Horn. Silva has absolutely dismantled guys with far stronger chins, like Leben, Henderson and Franklin. If Silva turns the heat up, Forrest won't last a round. Forrest can bring it all he wants, he is not at Silva's level and Silva will either destroy him if he gets all aggressive, or scare him into another Cote fest. The only reason this match makes sense is because Forrest is such a fan favorite and this might excite the fans a bit.


Can we sig bet because your overconfidence the Forrest is nowhere near the top 5 is astounding. Say what you want about the Shogun fight but he beat Rampage too and clearly showed he was the superior striker to the current LHW champ. And you saying Cain and Vera are better than Forrest when they have done nothing to prove it is ridiculous. Forrest may not be top 3 idk all that stuff is debatable but he isn what you make him out to be...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Can we sig bet because your overconfidence the Forrest is nowhere near the top 5 is astounding. Say what you want about the Shogun fight but he beat Rampage too and clearly showed he was the superior striker to the current LHW champ. And you saying Cain and Vera are better than Forrest when they have done nothing to prove it is ridiculous. Forrest may not be top 3 idk all that stuff is debatable but he isn what you make him out to be...


You really wanna sig bet on a fight against a guy who hasn't so much as broken a sweat in 9 UFC fights, beating the previous record, is considered the #1 p4p fighter by many, and is more technically skilled in every area than Forrest? You're on. Forrest isn't half bad and has a chance, but this is still a horrible bet based on odds.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> You really wanna sig bet on a fight against a guy who hasn't so much as broken a sweat in 9 UFC fights, beating the previous record, is considered the #1 p4p fighter by many, and is more technically skilled in every area than Forrest? You're on. Forrest isn't half bad and has a chance, but this is still a horrible bet based on odds.


Yes I would like to sig bet but Ive never done one before so I just need you to tell me how to change mine if I lose. I really dont see any comparisons between Forrest and Leben because Forrest is a very technical striker with a good ground game and leben is a brawler with limited skills on the ground. Forrest is much better than James Irvin too so I just feel like you are comparing him to the wrong people and that is why you think this fight is such a no brainer. Dont get me wrong Silva is def the favorite because he is indeed best in the world and I feel he prob will win but I believe the chances of an upset are high enough for me to take a bet so...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Yes I would like to sig bet but Ive never done one before so I just need you to tell me how to change mine if I lose. I really dont see any comparisons between Forrest and Leben because Forrest is a very technical striker with a good ground game and leben is a brawler with limited skills on the ground. Forrest is much better than James Irvin too so I just feel like you are comparing him to the wrong people and that is why you think this fight is such a no brainer. Dont get me wrong Silva is def the favorite because he is indeed best in the world and I feel he prob will win but I believe the chances of an upset are high enough for me to take a bet so...


Alright, it's on, we got a long wait. If you win, just PM me or resurrect this thread and tell me what you want in there... I won't put anything ridiculously nasty or expect the same of you, but anything else is fair game. If you lose, I'll let you know what you gotta put up, and you gotta click "User CP" on the top right corner (after logging in), then "Edit Signature" on the left. The sig goes until the next two PPVs after that good for ya?


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Alright, it's on, we got a long wait. If you win, just PM me or resurrect this thread and tell me what you want in there... I won't put anything ridiculously nasty or expect the same of you, but anything else is fair game. If you lose, I'll let you know what you gotta put up, and you gotta click "User CP" on the top right corner (after logging in), then "Edit Signature" on the left. The sig goes until the next two PPVs after that good for ya?


Ok sounds good. Im not some jerk who is gonna make u put somethin ridiculous up if I win so dont worry about that. What does it mean to PM somebody lol?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> Silva and Shogun woulda ruled. But Shogun would be abel to strike with Silva AND take him down at will and Dana doesnt want "the greatest fighter in the world" to lose. So he matched him up with Forrest thinking he can show that he is really the p4p best.


You'd be that confident in Shogun beating Silva ?


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is an interesting fight. However, though I like Forrest, I'd be lying if I said I thought there was many ways for him to win this fight.

Of course anything can happen in MMA, but still. When I break this fight down in my head I just don't see any real way that Forrest can win.

- I don't think Forrest can KO Anderson.
- I don't think Forrest, whether on his back or on top, can sub Anderson.
- I don't even think Forrest can out-point Anderson.

All that being said, Forrest's work ethic is second to none. He is smart, focused, and determined, and those are great attributes to have.

In the end I see the fight as such:

- Anderson wins via KO/TKO if Forrest will engage, likely when Forrest goes for a leg kick. Anderson will catch it and put Forrest down.
- If Forrest won't engage, I see a decision win for Anderson. He's simply too fast and too accurate to out-point him, in my opinion.

Either way, I'm hella interested to see how the fight goes down.:thumbsup:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Ok sounds good. Im not some jerk who is gonna make u put somethin ridiculous up if I win so dont worry about that. What does it mean to PM somebody lol?


Time to honor your sig bet sir.

I'd like you to put

"Forrest got heart but Silva got mad skill, and Liddellianenko called me on it. This sig is what I got to show for it "

Let's keep it up till the next PPV, thanks and pleasure doing business . No hard feeling either man, all good fun, I'm always up if you want to get back at me, just hit me up in some fight threads if we disagree and who knows.

Sorry mods for resurrecting the thread, but don't know if the guy knew how to check his Personal Messages.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Haha, amazing how you remembered :laugh:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> Haha, amazing how you remembered :laugh:


haha yeah, I had totally forgotten too, was jusr gloating about the fight in another thread and remembered getting negged for this one so thought I'd quote it. Then I saw the sig bet and was totally like JACKPOT :happy01:!


----------

